

This is what a job posting should look like. - kes
http://figure53.com/jobs/2011-09-23/

======
jxcole
There is certainly some nice stuff here (it is especially nice that your
office is close to trees), but I honestly think the first words that should be
printed on the page are what you are looking for. Web designer? Web developer?
I don't want to dig through an entire job listing only to find out at the end
you are looking for a senior sysadmin with massive photo-shop skills.

~~~
Chris_Ashworth
Hi jxcole,

Hm, we tried to make it as clear as we could up there at the top, in big ol'
32px font:

"Who we're looking for: An awesome web developer."

------
Harkins
It's a start, but "What you'll get" needs much more specificity than "A good
salary. Tell us what you're looking for."

It would be best to see a specific "We expect to spay $x to $y for this
position". Even "Our salaries are in the 80th percentire (based on data from
A, B, C)".

This doesn't even try to say, "We'll pay you well", it says "We'll bargain you
down."

~~~
Chris_Ashworth
Hi Harkins,

Thanks for the feedback! This is the first time we've ever created a job
listing, so I'm sure we've done some things poorly.

When it comes to the salary, we honestly don't know what the right number
would be. I know it will be different depending on experience, but we don't
know what's fair to offer since we haven't really done this before.

I've always tried to offer as much as we could afford. I have often actually
offered more than the person asked for.

